# Might have a big problem



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

i'm not all 100% why but today my 10inch bala shark was going upside down in my 130g tank so i did 30%+ water change and added aquarium salt hes now stable not upside down& kinda swimming normal.

still worried cause now theres a small white circle in the middle of his eye...!

im now worried my 24inch arrow is geting a white ish glaze too!!


gona keep and Eye on this and hope everything is alright tonight... 


If anyone has any idea on what to do id love to understand cause its not fun to look at my fish sick 



thanks you for your time philly


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting, My fish are getting that white glaze too...... Its cycling through all of them. I think its unlikley they all banged up their eyes. For me its healed within 2 days. I did a quick search, its usually poor water quality or poor food. 

What are your water parameters? 

If its none of those, It might be something in the water here, Im not to sure


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

It's probably poor nutrition. I saw it a lot on salt water fish that went eating or weren't getting the propper diet. Try feeding a variety of foods, a good flake or pellet, and some good quality frozen or live brine shrimp/blood worms, and the cloudy eyes should clear right up.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

how about an actual water parameter reading? That would be something I check first.


----------

